# 上, の上で



## Luis Nazario

Hello.

This is a fragment of a dialogue I saw in a manga. I would like to know the correct translation and whether the meaning of 上 in 展開上 is similar to の上で

これはストーリーの展開上ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で


----------



## tagoot

*Luis Nazario*
Basically 上(jou)、上で(uede) means “in the process of”, or “upon completion of”. I wonder if this link might help you.
JGram - The Japanese Grammar database

This usage of必要の上で sounds a bit strange to me, although I cannot say for sure because the following part is not known.


----------



## frequency

Will it be more understandable if I rewrite?:

これは、*ストーリー展開の関係上*、ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の*ため*・・

We often use ～の関係上, but it's hard to say it's very good. I'd say _in the story, _or_ in the sequence of events in the story._
Don't forget that in that story, there is necessity (that is set up by the writer).


----------



## 810senior

Since the sentence is incomplete I can't exactly get a grasp of how の上で works at the sentence without the following one.

Rough translation: _It is inevitably needed to shed light on the trouble hero(es) is(are) getting through in the storyline (and)._


----------



## karlalou

Luis Nazario said:


> I would like to know the correct translation and whether the meaning of 上 in 展開上 is similar to の上で
> 
> これはストーリーの展開上ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で


ストーリーの展開*上* and ストーリーを展開*するうえで* mean the same thing.
However in past tense, Ａ*したうえで*Ｂ, it means '*after* having done with A'.

Yeah, I need to see the rest of the sentence to know how this 必要の上で is used here.


----------



## Luis Nazario

Thank you all for your answers. 

The character is trying to explain why did he draw something

Bubble 1: こ これはストーリーの展開上ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で
Bubble 2: だっ だからその

after that he is interrupted


----------



## karlalou

Luis Nazario said:


> こ、これはストーリーの展開上、ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で（のこと）だっ だから、その…


I see. I think it's a natural Japanese sentence.
This can be also said as ～強調する必要上でのことだったから.

"Because it was on the necessity to emphasize the hero's pinch for the sake of the plot, ..."


----------



## frequency

Luis Nazario said:


> Bubble 1: こ これはストーリーの展開上ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で
> Bubble 2: だっ だからその


 
The second 上 (in 必要の上） is unnecessary even more.

これは、ストーリー展開のため/の関係上、ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要があって

He's explaining about an effect or something the writer did in the story.
_About this (effect), it is inevitable/necessary to emphasise that the hero is in trouble, due to its sequence of events in the story._


----------



## 810senior

Luis Nazario said:


> Bubble 1: こ これはストーリーの展開上ヒーローのピンチを強調する必要の上で
> Bubble 2: だっ だからその



It will make more sense if you try replacing 必要の上で with 必要があるから and that's what the character wanted to say, I guess.

Bubble 1: Since this is needed to shed light on the trouble heroes are getting through in the storyline.
Bubble 2: So, what I meant is...


----------



## Luis Nazario

veo que cada quien


frequency said:


> He's explaining about an effect or something the writer did in the story.



Yes, you are right.

I see everyone has their own opinion. In fact, each of these translations crossed my mind before. I think your answers are enough to find the right one.
Thank you so much. I mean it.


----------

